# River Bends Park Archery Range



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

Anybody ever shoot at the range at River Bends Park? I'm thinking of going this weekend and I'm just wondering how it is, what's the cost, etc.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to shoot shotguns there all the time for 7bucks all day. Never took the bow there.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

It is a nice range for a township park. bales out to 50 yards. Safety is self policing, most are very good but you get a dumb***** every so often. $40 for the year, $6 for an all day pass. If you have a 3D or bag target I would recommend to bring it esp. if you have a fast bow, the seams between the bales are generous on a few. All said it is where I shoot every year.


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok. Thanks for the info. I'm going to check it out soon.


----------

